

Ask HN: Free alternatives to UserVoice - tixocloud

As a bootstrapping entrepreneur, I am wondering if there are any free alternatives to UserVoice?
======
m0dE
doesnt uservoice/userecho already provide decent freemium plans?

~~~
tixocloud
From what I've seen, there's a 30 day trial but after that it's paid. I am
just wondering if there are any free alternatives to test my hypothesis out
before committing to anything.

